# Where can I find the Menhaden?



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Bayou Texar or in the middle of Pensacola Bay? Where else this time of year?


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

If you want some big boys go just around the first bend of Texar from the bay. You'll see stuff hitting everywhere. Those are some large pogies. You have to work a bit though cause they aren't schooled up. Max 3 per cast of a 8' castnet has been my best production.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

oops double post


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Went to Bayou Texar yesterday afternoon, they are in the first bend like mentioned above. I threw twice and had around 40 baits, 90% menhaden with a few mullet and pinfish also thrown in. I Use a 10 foot net, the key is to allow your net time to sink to the bottom, also watch your bottom machine sometimes they won't be popping the surface and you will run right over them.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

They are in bayou grande 2.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i dont know if you get over this way but i always see school leaving the navy pointe boat launch.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Went to texar yesterday and managed around twenty with a five foot bait net.this guy had a fourteen foot net and no lie had at least a hundred pounds if men haden.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

It's usually a good idea to head all of the way into texar. I have seen one 12 foot net cast pull up enough to fill about 4 5 gallon buckets. Just have to tool around and look for the sweet spot.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Is there any place to get live menhaden without a boat? I like to have them when I'm on my yak but its so inconvenient to put the yak in and get bait and then load up and do it all again to hit my spot. Not to mention the time it takes to paddle...can't move quickly to search for them..and on top of that my castnet is very small


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Whenever I throw my net for mullet, I always catch more menhaden and pin fish than mullet. If you have a cast net, they are all over the bays.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Bo Keifus said:


> Is there any place to get live menhaden without a boat? I like to have them when I'm on my yak but its so inconvenient to put the yak in and get bait and then load up and do it all again to hit my spot. Not to mention the time it takes to paddle...can't move quickly to search for them..and on top of that my castnet is very small


+1 on this. Would love to have this info as well.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

You can get bait fron the tressel.we ushally go on it but you can catch em fron shore.


----------

